# Designs I am preparing to finally build



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

Here are a few of the instruments I am in the process of getting ready to build, some may be built in China exclusively for the Chinese market as well, not sure just yet:












































This one has already been built but may offer it in China:













I have designed for 8 different builders to date not counting ones I tag with the Armstrong label, I truly enjoy this creative outlet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Before I looked at your designs, I was thinking, "Oh yeah, what's someone come up with now; more crazy guitar styles that are way out in left field." 

After looking at them, I found they are not so far out after all but most of them are pleasing to my eye. I would ask for a few changes in them were I going to order them but that would be in the finish, not the design. They are quite impressive, actually.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

I really like these. The PS-1 and SR-71 especially.
and welcome to the forum.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There are some seriously sexy and new lines there.


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

keto said:


> There are some seriously sexy and new lines there.



Wow guys, you managed to make me blush!!!!

I have been here before but a while ago and I forgot my old login info so I started all over again today;>)

You can see more on this thread if you are interested:
*http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=941315

*And on my site:
*
http://www.armstrongamps.com/*


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That bass looks like a major design innovation I'd love to play with some time. Like Steadly, I'm a bit jaded when it comes to new guitar designs but the curves and angles look quite comfortable and practical.


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> That bass looks like a major design innovation I'd love to play with some time. Like Steadly, I'm a bit jaded when it comes to new guitar designs but the curves and angles look quite comfortable and practical.



Yes there are some innovations on there, one being an updated Kubicki-esque drop D extension with a much simpler single string "capo" to hold the low E down..


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the new designs, but I LOVE this









Can ya guess why?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I like the new designs, but I LOVE this
> 
> View attachment 6143
> 
> ...


You're a Dodgers fan?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> You're a Dodgers fan?


Put yer glasses on and guess again.



Signed,

*dodge*chargerfan


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I like the new designs, but I LOVE this
> 
> View attachment 6143
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is a fav of a few other people too:smile-new:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

ArmstrongGuitar said:


> Yes there are some innovations on there, one being an updated Kubicki-esque drop D extension with a much simpler single string "capo" to hold the low E down..


Nice!


.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

nice coronet. hemi, er .. humi under those pups?


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Is that Kubicki-esque bass available anywhere in Canada to try?


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

GUInessTARS said:


> Is that Kubicki-esque bass available anywhere in Canada to try?



Sorry, it was just designed recently, haven't built any yet, hopefully soon...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Put yer glasses on and guess again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know I wear glasses? Okay, you're a Yankee fan, disguised as a Dodgers fan who sometimes goes to the football stadium to watch the Chargers.

- - - Updated - - -

This is my favourite of the bunch but I would replace those black knobs with knurled gold or gold with tops to match the inlays, which I would change for the green and gold IMO does not go together.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

steadfastly said:


> how did you know i wear glasses? Okay, you're a yankee fan, disguised as a dodgers fan who sometimes goes to the football stadium to watch the chargers.


:d :d :d :d


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

laristotle said:


> nice coronet. hemi, er .. humi under those pups?


:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Any photos of actual instruments as opposed to the renderings?


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

gtrguy said:


> Any photos of actual instruments as opposed to the renderings?



This is one of them, but I touched up the photo to make it more visible, it was a bad picture to begin with... I also added the full black "pickguard" digitally as it had only an Explorer type guard before... I have a bass picture somewhere too...









Less touched up:


















The latest in progress:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ArmstrongGuitar said:


> This is one of them, but I touched up the photo to make it more visible, it was a bad picture to begin with... I also added the full black "pickguard" digitally as it had only an Explorer type guard before... I have a bass picture somewhere too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to try one out, but the fretboard would have to be really black (ebony) like the first pic, hardtail not Floyd, and dual humbuckers not a single in the neck.


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the first one Pictured MIGHT still be around at the shop where it was built, I know some of the first 3 "prototypes" were sold..

But they are custom built to order currently like the one you see in parts at the bottom, that one is for a band in Maryland USA...


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Those are some sweet looking guitars - love the shapes!


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

Lots more are posted here:

*http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=941315*


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> How did you know I wear glasses? Okay, you're a Yankee fan, disguised as a Dodgers fan who sometimes goes to the football stadium to watch the Chargers.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This is my favourite of the bunch but I would replace those black knobs with knurled gold or gold with tops to match the inlays, which I would change for the green and gold IMO does not go together.


I hink your designs are all very cool! I have a Baby Grand bridge on a guitar I built and as well as looking great, they also work great!
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Where are the other designs you posted on that other site?--some of those were my favourites...

Although I wouldn't mind trying that Relayer bass to see how balanced it was.


----------



## Armstrong (Nov 16, 2013)

zontar said:


> Where are the other designs you posted on that other site?--some of those were my favourites...
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind trying that Relayer bass to see how balanced it was.


I don't understand the question exactly, but the other designs I spoke of are in that thread on *thegearpage.net* I spoke of here: 

*http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=941315*

as well as on my guitar page on my site: *www.armstrongamps.com*

By design the Relayer bass should be very balanced with the lightweight headstock with no tuners on it and the beefy Steinberger bridge at the back, and the upper horn almost reaches the 10th fret which is plenty of cantilever..

There are more designs hidden on my PC's that are either in limbo waiting to be finished/improved or just total rejects...

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

THere are a few body shapes i like. As a Designer myself for a LONG time...the headstock are to odd for my sens of design. The kinda contradict the body shapes. It's like the guitar is not sure if she wants to be Vintage style, or ubber modern style. The Neon Green rounded inlays don't fit in my eyes as well. but Like i said..Some of the bodies are quite good.


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

It's funny you state that the headstock's don't match since all of the feedback I have received thus far and from pro designers and builders are that my headstocks are really good and are perfect matches to the bodies, some actually say those are the most refreshing parts for them! I have designed headstocks specifically for 3 different builders because of my reputation there. Different strokes I suppose;>) Looking forward to seeing some of your creations! By the way your link to your guitars doesn't work, is there another site where you post pictures of your guitars???


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was referring to a forum where we talk about our axes.

And I like that last batch visually, especially the Icarus.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

You say you're a professional designer and did these images in this threads?.....huh..ok



ArmstrongGuitar said:


> It's funny you state that the headstock's don't match since all of the feedback I have received thus far and from pro designers and builders are that my headstocks are really good and are perfect matches to the bodies, some actually say those are the most refreshing parts for them! I have designed headstocks specifically for 3 different builders because of my reputation there. Different strokes I suppose;>) Looking forward to seeing some of your creations! By the way your link to your guitars doesn't work, is there another site where you post pictures of your guitars???


----------



## Armstrong (Nov 16, 2013)

al3d said:


> You say you're a professional designer and did these images in this threads?.....huh..ok


Do you not believe me? That is what it kinda sounds like... I would like to see your designs, is there a place to view them?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

al3d said:


> You say you're a professional designer and did these images in this threads?.....huh..ok











he's right about your dead link.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

laristotle said:


> he's right about your dead link.


no..quite working..


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

LOVE the Armstrong 4.


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

LydianGuitars said:


> LOVE the Armstrong 4.


The bass???

Thanks;>)


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

ArmstrongGuitar said:


> The bass???
> 
> Thanks;>)


Yes. The Warp 4. Very nice. 
I could totally see that with EMGs and a graphite neck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Those are some of the coolest guitars I've seen in a while. Zaxxon brings up memories of a my Colecovision/Atari days; we had a mini arcade version of Zaxxon that took 6 or 8 D batteries... I'd play it all night sometimes!
Have you checked into the tm on that name?


----------



## ArmstrongGuitar (Nov 18, 2013)

CheopisIV said:


> Those are some of the coolest guitars I've seen in a while. Zaxxon brings up memories of a my Colecovision/Atari days; we had a mini arcade version of Zaxxon that took 6 or 8 D batteries... I'd play it all night sometimes!
> Have you checked into the tm on that name?


Thanks!!!

I don't expect a problem with using that name for a guitar, but it is easy enough to change if needed;>)


----------

